# 502's Test cyp+Super Trenabol log



## 502 (May 18, 2014)

Starting stats
Age: 27
Weight: 172
Height: 5'7
Arms: 15 1/4
calves: 16
Quads: 22 3/4
Stomach: 36" that's around belly button
Chest: 42"
Forearm: 14"

http://i61.tinypic.com/152owow.jpg
http://i62.tinypic.com/34dplzp.jpg

http://i57.tinypic.com/wqq13p.jpg
Excuse the Bacne


cycle
Currently on Test cyp 500mg per week, pinning mon and thur
Starting 20mg Blackstone Labs Super Trenabol per day for 4 weeks will take first cap today(5/15/14)

Diet isn't very solid, I will try to clean it up a bit to maximize gains. I will try to update the log at least 3x per week. Training will be included. I'm open to criticism


----------



## 502 (May 18, 2014)

5/16/14
Hit shoulders today. Had a great workout, didn't notice anything out of the normal as far as endurance and strength goes. I felt a bit hotter than normal, but it's only day 1 of the trenabol. It's midnight and I'm still not asleep, Idk if tha is caused from that or what. I did go grocery shopping and stocked up on all healthy foods, so my diet will be cleaner. My goal here is to gain 6-10lb in the next 4 weeks and shed bodyfat. Judging by the logs I have read from this product, that should be obtainable. (if they were not bull shit logs) I purchased this stuff, so my log will be 100% unbiased. Also I forgot to include, I'm taking liver cleanser, and 12.5 aromasin once a week. I've ran 750mg of test with no estro sides, bloods even came back and estro was fine at 750 with no AI. Test level was over 1500 and estro was 48 i believe. I also have caber on hand just in case, it's left over from my NPP cycle. I never had any issues other than BP with that, so I have everything on hand to combat sides if they arise. I don't believe in taking extra drugs unless they are needed, but I do believe in having them on hand if a problem arises. I will however take a low dose of cialis daily just to keep BP in check throughout this ride.


----------



## 502 (May 18, 2014)

5/17/14
Did legs today, felt strong, but nothing incredible or out of the ordinary. Squats 5x10 @ 225, leg press 617lb 5x15 odd number b/c of the machine being 167lb before weights on it, leg curls 150lb 5x15, leg extension 5x15 115lb. weighted crunch maching 90lb 75 reps. Bicycle 20 min. Then played baseball with the kids for 3 hours. I have noticed a bit of anxiety and I have had a Headache for the past 2 days. Checked BP, 133/80 so nothing insane. Also sleep has been a little weird. I'm sleeping but I can hear anyting going on while asleep, never had this before. Only been on trenabol 3 days now, so I'm not blaming it for it, I know it has not fully kicked in yet. Placebo maybe, Idk. Like I said I don't really mess with Ph's, so I'm not expecting anything incredible. Hopefully I'm wrong though. Diet is cleaned up a lot, not eating out, actually cooking my meals. I will post back next chance I get with any changes and training.


Oh, 1 other thing, don't know if this is a side or not, but I have had a sore throat the past couple days. Nothing big, just sorta sore. Again we've got some cold weather during the summer right now, so that could be the factor to this. It's hard to tell between sides and natural shit that happens when you start a new supp.


Actually got my 12 yr old daughter in the gym today, did some squats on the squat machine just 40lbs 5x15, did all the other leg exercises I did as well just a lot lower weights. She plays basketball, so trying to get her leg strength up as she's about to start playing Jr. High ball this up coming year. She's 12 and already my height. She's a good runner too, she wants to run track as well. We also went and ran 400m at the high school track after our workout and played baseball with her and my youngest for 3 hours after we ate. They passed out about 7:15pm tonight after all of those activities. My youngest (6 yr old) went to the gym with us today, she got on the leg press not the plated leg press the other one, she pressed 45lb one time. I'm not letting her lift, she was just messing around. Not letting the 12yr old do anything heavy either. Just want her to have a bit of an advantage over most of the other girls she will be competing against, she kinda has low self esteem as it is, trying to change that. A lot of that is due to her grandmother constantly telling her I'm not her father and she doesn't have a father. The kid has never met her real father and I have been her father since she was 4. Trying to bring out her strengths and make her stronger and feel more confident in herself. Really trying to break that "can't do it" attitude she has. 1 year ago she sucked at basketball, mainly b/c she thought she would miss before ever taking the shot. I worked 3 weeks hard with her, complimented her on everything. Next game she played, she scored 16 points, her highest scoring game prior was 2. she would pass it even when wide open for the shot. Really trying to build her up mentally and physically. She enjoyed the hell out of the gym today, she has a 100m relay Monday, probably a bad idea to have her training legs today. That dawned on me after the fact. I hope she isn't too sore monday. She said her time for the 100m tryout was 13.5 sec. Not bad for a 12 year old.

Also, I need to give a lot of the credit to the way I have been helping her mentally to HULK. me and him texted about 2 hours one night, and he gave me INCREDIBLE advice on how to get her mentally happy with who she is, and make her more confident. His advice really helped me in this situation. Hulk is one great brother and has a lot to offer as far as relationships with women and children.


----------



## DF (May 18, 2014)

Sounds like a good cycle best of luck.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 18, 2014)

Good on ya' for getting your Daughter in the gym, Mate. Builds physical & mental toughness at an early age plus you're a good Father for spending the time with her.


----------



## 502 (May 18, 2014)

thanks guys. Idk about a good cycle or not df, I'll keep ya posted though lol.


----------



## 502 (May 19, 2014)

Trained arms today, also took my daughter again. Skull crushers, single arm pull downs, seated dbell curls, cable curls, hammer strength tricep machine. Cardio 20 min. Felt pretty strong today, insane painful pump, vacularity was more pronounced than usual. Anxiety is getting a little worse today, but manageable. Still only day 4, so could all be in my head, not sure yet. Either way, had a great workout.


----------



## DF (May 19, 2014)

Great getting your daughter involved in working out.


----------



## 502 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks bro, she's upset with me. was her first day of legs saturday, she had a 100m relay, she qualified in 14 sec, she ran 18.5 sec today. :/


----------

